# Restore Extreme resists Hot Tire



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

So another exterior season is underway, and the much reviled Restore/Revive/Correct/Over segment is continuing to proliferate rather than die out.

All the reviews on PT pan these products. Cohesion but no adhesion. Fail in sheets yet impossible to strip.

Now Rustoleum doubles down and offers a Restore product meant for concrete driveways that resists hot tire pickup when the deck product can't resist simple foot traffic?

http://www.rustoleum.com/~/media/Di...tore/RST-03_Restore_Extreme_Concrete_TDS.ashx

And do we assume they are trying to reverse engineer and compete with Mad Dog primers? Here is their horizontal deck primer that "eliminates the need for stripping and sanding."

http://www.rustoleum.com/~/media/Di...ST-16_Restore_Deck_Start_Wood_Primer_TDS.ashx

So everyone that is now having success with these new "advanced" lines designed for "extreme" conditions, please post testimonials here.

:thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

We may have to give it a minute. :whistling2:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> We may have to give it a minute. :whistling2:


Yeah, yeah. I should think so too.

But Proalliance just posted this today:

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/re-painting-over-gaco-deck-type-products-45378/index2/#post843009

He says, among other things, that the only place these horizontal elastomeric coatings work is on concrete. Tennis courts are his example.

So maybe there is hope for the driveway product after all?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> We may have to give it a minute. :whistling2:


And the other thing I am genuinely curious about is the primer. There isn't universal acclaim for the Mad Dog line, but people do rave about their products nonetheless.

Big Z successfully reversed engineered Draw Tite. Yes, Draw Tite is thicker and white and will always be better. But it's Gardz that is now bought and sold everywhere. More importantly, Gardz is applied with great results.

So why can't the Big Z/Rustoleum conglomerate do the same with Mad Dog? Time will tell one way or the other, and we will figure it out as painters share their experiences.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

So, I haven't looked into this new product, but I will say it's possible it could be more viable for concrete than it is for wood.

The problem with wood is that moisture gets under the coating (from under the board or just whatever moisture content is already in the wood) and once it's under the coating it causes havoc, because Restore et al are not water permeable. So it's trapped in between the board and the coating, which is what causes the massive amounts of delamination (and also damages your wood, in some cases). 

Since concrete isn't water permeable and none should find its way through the coating, you're much less likely to have that particular flavor of performance failure.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> *Since concrete isn't water permeable and none should find its way through the coating, you're much less likely to have that particular flavor of performance failure.*


Thanks for replying. I was hoping the retail crowd would see this thread and add to the discussion. (Start the discussion.)

I think concrete is, in fact, water permeable. Just typically much less so than compared to wood.

For example, there are specific admixtures to increase concrete impermeability. There are concrete sealers to, well, seal moisture from penetrating. There are silane/siloxane masonry coatings that penetrate to repel moisture.

And there is the test we all do before painting/staining basement floors/driveways where we tape a sheet a plastic for 24 hours or more and check for moisture buildup.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, moisture and moisture vapor does go through concrete. In fact there is a percentage of moisture vapor that goes in and out of concrete on a daily basis and another percentage that is entrained into the concrete. You have to remember that concrete varies from pour to pour and is a very variable substrate.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I almost mentioned that, and then figured no one would nit pick about it, so I took it out. Oh well 

Yes, concrete does allow for _some_ moisture travel, but relative to wood very little. The Restore-type product should act just like a sealer for the top, and the minimal water movement underneath (especially with thicker slabs) shouldn't cause problems.

Bearing in mind, of course, that I would still never touch a product that said Restore on it with a 30 foot pole. Other than the ones in my shop, I've gotta do someone with them. Anyone wanna buy some Restore? My predecessor listened to the sales pitch when it first came out and got some...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> And the other thing I am genuinely curious about is the primer. There isn't universal acclaim for the Mad Dog line, but people do rave about their products nonetheless.
> 
> *Big Z successfully reversed engineered Draw Tite.* Yes, Draw Tite is thicker and white and will always be better. But it's Gardz that is now bought and sold everywhere.  More importantly, Gardz is applied with great results.
> 
> So why can't the Big Z/Rustoleum conglomerate do the same with Mad Dog? Time will tell one way or the other, and we will figure it out as painters share their experiences.


SUCCESSFULLY ? ?

Well, they DID reverse engineer it, but DID NOT successfully clone it, They couldn't. Scotch holds the rights to the formula. Sooooo, the Big Z deleted a significant percentage of the all important resin to fall below the level of infringement. 

Successfully marketed Gardz better than Scotch has D-T? yes. But I could better market and distribute dog schit than Charles has his D-T. The reason D-T is not on the shelf is totally the inability of Scotch paint to market and distribute. 

Has anyone seen an aggressive marketing for Gardz? No, it was all word of mouth and I'm stating (I don't care if it's accurate or not) it were the paperhangers that started the spreading.


----------

